# Problème bootloader (Fedora), MBR, et rEFIt



## n1n0x (26 Février 2012)

Hello. 

Je voulais installer Linux Fedora 16 sur disque externe, j'ai installé rEFIt sur le disque interne, et au cas où, sur le disque externe aussi, puis j'ai procédé à l'install de Linux sur le disque externe. 

Mais bim badaboum, ca aurait été trop simple= le démarrage de Linux se bloque sur le message "GRUB _" , et rien ne se passe. 


Et voici ma configuration (DISK0 = disque interne, avec OS X sur  lecteur logique 'OPB'), et DISK1 c'est le disque externe, capacité  totale 300Go (250Go en HFS+ utilisable pour stocker données sous OS X,  lecteur logique 'extHD'), et mon secteur Linux: 50Go que j'alloue à  Fedora (Linux LVM), sur *disk1s5*:


```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                             SIZE                        IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                            *298.1 Gi                 disk0
   1:                        EFI                                         200.0 Mi                 disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OPB                              282.6 Gi                disk0s2
   3:                        EFI                                          500.0 Mi                disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                             SIZE                        IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                            *298.1 Gi                  disk1
   1:                        EFI                                          200.0 Mi                 disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS extHD                           248.1 Gi                 disk1s2
   3: 21686148-6449-6E6F-744E-65656445            1024.0 Ki                 disk1s3
   4:                        EFI                                         500.0 Mi                 disk1s4
   5:                  Linux LVM                                      49.3 Gi                  disk1s5
```


A votre connaissance, c'est possible ou non, de booter une install Linux depuis un DD externe (usb) ?
Le legacy device HD est bien visible au démarrage, sous rEFIt. Mais c'est ensuite que ca bloque sur "GRUB". 



Vous pouvez me répondre aussi sur le forum Fedora: 

http://forums.fedora-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=56384




GRAND Merci. 





​


----------



## jonas971 (26 Février 2012)

Saut, je pense que tu devrais allez sur un forum de *linuxiens.*


----------

